# The curse...



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

My curse: before I throw anything away I say to myself "Can I use that for Halloween?"

I just replaced my hot water heater. I am agonizing over getting rid of the old one. Maybe I can hollow it out and make a big pop-up out of it. Anyone else go this problem?


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

PACK RAT ITIS!!!!!!!
Yup...every haunter has this problem. Same as fine artists and general pack rats!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

TOSS IT. Otherwise your garage, house and attic will look like mine, and that is NOT a good thing.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I agree with Trish, yes Iam a pack rat, sometime you have to just bite the bullet and toss stuff out. Small items that are easier to store can have a second chance. But the bigger stuff has to go after any useable parts are removed. 
Unless your doing a mad scientist thing, then that steel tank with some fog coming out of it would look great. It just needs some paint and lights. And, and , and and, Run, save yourself, the ratitis , it's taking control.


----------



## trentsketch (Jul 27, 2009)

My family digs through my supply of large empty boxes, plastic bags, empty bottles, and newspapers every month to thin the herd. But those boxes and bags and bottles and newspapers are used year round for all holiday props. This method of keeping it in check is only a problem when someone throws out the supplies I've pulled aside to start working on.

I can otherwise keep it in check. I'm tempted every time I see a perfect fallen tree branch or wheel to take it, but I resist. Barely.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Total pack rats here of anything collectible, action figures, old mego toys,fantasy miniatures, the peanuts, hallmark christmas ornaments and of course anything at all halloween. Heck i even have a paintball team and the teams name is the Packrats.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Unless you have space in which to put this item, (and in my household my wife would tell me "unless you get rid of a prop of similair size, no you can't keep it!!) get rid of it. My garage looks like a salvage yard, full of possibilities, but still a salvage yard!!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Between our entire family being avid haunters, my daughter's and my art projects, hubby's treasures from working in construction, and all of us being general pack rats to boot, we're hopeless. We're getting better at consolidating and passing our "wealth" of materials on to others though. So maybe we're not entirely hopeless...


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

I have implemented a simple(yet painful) rule about all things into my rather small abode. 

Bring in something new, take out something old of equal or grater size. 

It hurts! But even a King Pack-rat like me must abide...


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I watch too many of those Clean House & Hoarders shows to be bad with over-keeping stuff....but I DO have a poo load of art stuff.


----------



## CRAZYBOUTHALLOWEEN (Jul 19, 2009)

Im glad I have 4 1/2 acres with a barn and a shed to put things in.. but we have to build another one this year and my closets whewwww I can barely get in them.. I ask my husband Are you sure we cant use this for something??? 
No hope once a pakrat always a pakrat!!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

As long as it doesn't become a problem, I've seen that Hoarders show too and people homes really become unlivable and are threatened with having to be evicted, condemned, and even their children taken away! We talk about being pack rats as toungue in cheek, but it can become a very serious problem if left unchecked. My rule is if I haven't used it in the last 6 months then out it goes. I do tend to "gather" items I think I might need, but after 6 months if it's still unused then out it goes. I get a big dumpster from the landfill people once a year and REALLY clear things out. It's just not worth having unused items stack up to the point of becoming a problem. Besides, I need the work space!


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Dr Morbius said:


> As long as it doesn't become a problem, I've seen that Hoarders show too and people homes really become unlivable and are threatened with having to be evicted, condemned, and even their children taken away! We talk about being pack rats as toungue in cheek, but it can become a very serious problem if left unchecked. My rule is if I haven't used it in the last 6 months then out it goes. I do tend to "gather" items I think I might need, but after 6 months if it's still unused then out it goes. I get a big dumpster from the landfill people once a year and REALLY clear things out. It's just not worth having unused items stack up to the point of becoming a problem. Besides, I need the work space!


But just when I get rid or it I get a wonderful ideal of what I could have done with it!!!!!!!:googly: sigh.... 6 months is a good idea.


----------

